# When is enough, enough???



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

I was just curious if anyone had been loyal to a company for years, love the company and its fellow employees, but both financially and emotionally feel drained and am/are feeling as though you re just receiving table scraps. 
houses given away on you gravy jobs lost because they stuff you in "The one no one wants to do" Guys And Gals Please tell me when is enough, enough?? :blink: I really don't want to quit but i'm at wits end. when does the loyalty run dry, when we lose our homes, vehicles, or even most important,
families. I've lost quite a few relationships over the dry spells the i've had .
When is it time to move on. Please if anyone has any input at all please respond , for i've never felt more like giving up in my whole life. We've done so much for our favorite company and god knows they've pulled us from a few spots as well. But our favours have far exceeded theirs. What with being sent in always because their builders have tried all the other tapers and they are about to lose them..... seriously ..... I would just like to finally do a house that didn't have a depth charge attached to it. (pushes and potentialy company losing builder so we have to save the day) I'm sick of it. It would be different if they paid us accordingly for it. We give up our lives for this job, They need to recognize.
I guess what i'm trying to ask is when is it time to say goodbye and move on to another company. And/or throw in the towel............Thank you.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

There is no loyalty in todays world. A general contractor is always looking for the next thing...cheap (and acceptable quality). They are shopping and so should you. Drywall owners need to keep up to date with all the contractors. And drywall employees need to keep tabs with other drywall companies...if they can start tomorrow making more per hour, a smart man would (generally) take that opportunity. 

Just know people might put up a pretty face but everyone is always looking out for themselves first so don't be left behind.

You have to come in and save the day? Someone didn't finish the job and you come "fix or finish it." Grow a pair: and charge them accordingly. If they say no. Say ok BYE. They will respect you more the next time they come calling.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I was just curious if anyone had been loyal to a company for years, love the company and its fellow employees, but both financially and emotionally feel drained and am/are feeling as though you re just receiving table scraps.
> houses given away on you gravy jobs lost because they stuff you in "The one no one wants to do" Guys And Gals Please tell me when is enough, enough?? :blink: I really don't want to quit but i'm at wits end. when does the loyalty run dry, when we lose our homes, vehicles, or even most important,
> families. I've lost quite a few relationships over the dry spells the i've had .
> When is it time to move on. Please if anyone has any input at all please respond , for i've never felt more like giving up in my whole life. We've done so much for our favorite company and god knows they've pulled us from a few spots as well. But our favours have far exceeded theirs. What with being sent in always because their builders have tried all the other tapers and they are about to lose them..... seriously ..... I would just like to finally do a house that didn't have a depth charge attached to it. (pushes and potentialy company losing builder so we have to save the day) I'm sick of it. It would be different if they paid us accordingly for it. We give up our lives for this job, They need to recognize.
> I guess what i'm trying to ask is when is it time to say goodbye and move on to another company. And/or throw in the towel............Thank you.


When ever you put thought into a thread like this I feel you already know the answer...you gotta take care of yourself...were not here's for a long time were here for a good time...respect yourself or no one else will...good luck


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Start by telling your boss man the same thing you've just posted. Tell him your sick of the whole set up. If he doesnt give you a better deal, money wise or job wise, then try elsewhere mate. Seriously, he will miss you more than you'll miss him.
I think your minds already made up but no harm in asking.
good luck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive been at this cross roads many times, But i dont work for a company, im self employed so i deal with everyone and went out on my own at age 21, Yep, young dumb and full of cum, I could do the work, but i was over fussy and slow, so made no money and it took me a long time to realise a few things that i prob cant explain typing or even talking, You have to go through it yourself, But i will try and point some things out, Im a fairly quite sort of a guy that avoids confrintation so when i get push about or challangend by stronger personalatilys i tend to back off and leave it be or do what needs to be done and if someone has a problem or a tricky job i take it all on myself, Well mate, This is not a good way to be  And until your down and out like you are now a few times you wont realise it, and make the changes needed to help yourself, Have you got a kid?? Nothing will make you wake up and do what you have to do faster than that :yes:

You need to not be a push over, but thats a fine line, Respect comes with age and proving yourself, Its not givin out.

I dont know what your ecomomys like but it sounds harsh so everyone will be on edge trying to screw each other, It could be time to move on. Im sure they will miss you and value your worth then, You seem a hard worker but still young dumb and full of come, That could be half your problem, I think your 29, My god the youth of today are ****!n self rigthous, disrespectful useless, lazy sh!ts that think the world owes them, Im not staying this is you but if a youth is not like that, It will noted and rewarded....... After years of hard work that is.

Or move to Oz, Or wait a few a years or some and move to christchurch NZ, So much rebuilding there its crazy, 12,000 homes i think, It will all be good clean work.

I think Compulsary Militery training after school should come back in, That teaches people great life skills.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

After all the years in taping I have come to the conclusion that even though times can be stressful no matter what the circumstances whether lack of work or perhaps a unhappy client or general contractor it seems like the more years you put into it the more comfortable you get. I am at that point right now not a whole lot of things get to me. I usally like going to work and having fun (not that work itself is fun) but having fun with those whoever I come into contact with. You meet so many interesting people and it is fun to shoot the sheep with. Life is short so make the best out of it and try not to think of always something better. I am at that point where I don't have to bust my ass day in and day out (not that I don't most times) but I like to slow down some and enjoy what I do and the satisfaction of having repeated clients and contractors alike. Might sound a little sappy but again life is to short to sweat the small things.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I was just curious if anyone had been loyal to a company for years, love the company and its fellow employees, but both financially and emotionally feel drained and am/are feeling as though you re just receiving table scraps.
> houses given away on you gravy jobs lost because they stuff you in "The one no one wants to do" Guys And Gals Please tell me when is enough, enough?? :blink: I really don't want to quit but i'm at wits end. when does the loyalty run dry, when we lose our homes, vehicles, or even most important,
> families. I've lost quite a few relationships over the dry spells the i've had .
> When is it time to move on. Please if anyone has any input at all please respond , for i've never felt more like giving up in my whole life. We've done so much for our favorite company and god knows they've pulled us from a few spots as well. But our favours have far exceeded theirs. What with being sent in always because their builders have tried all the other tapers and they are about to lose them..... seriously ..... I would just like to finally do a house that didn't have a depth charge attached to it. (pushes and potentialy company losing builder so we have to save the day) I'm sick of it. It would be different if they paid us accordingly for it. We give up our lives for this job, They need to recognize.
> I guess what i'm trying to ask is when is it time to say goodbye and move on to another company. And/or throw in the towel............Thank you.


Who in the world are u working for your old man:furious: I can understand your frustrations, but in time it goes away, besides that those jobs that you describe will make you a better taper in the long run, It will teach you patience with people and that you are not below anyone else for doing the less favorable jobs. Most of us have been through the same situation at some point in our journey of life. Just think of all the experience you will gain verses someone that only get the gravy jobs, what satisfaction can you gain from doing easy stuff, but on the other hand taking a messy situation and turning it into a masterpiece what more can I say?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

problem solved !!!! 2buckjr is FIRED !!!!!!!!!:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It's best to start setting wheels in motion so the transition will be in your favor rather than just quitting and finding yourself up sh!t creek....take care of yourself but exercise patience and foresight in doing so.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

loyalty is shot and the money is shot.. if you like what u do, and you can make a decent living then stick with it..

i look at it like this.. i get to wake up when i want, work when i want, crank music at my job, take all the time off in the world, no boss breathing down my neck.. all of these things are freedoms most people don't have in regular jobs. sure they might make more money but they hate their lives..

if you hate where your at, make a plan.. 

for example, i'm in my late 20's, i've been doing this for roughly 10 years. the last couple have been pretty bad. my goal is to make a certain realistic amount of money this year.. if i haven't met my goal when the year is up, my truck will be paid off and i'll be going back to school to be a diesel mechanic.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> problem solved !!!! 2buckjr is FIRED !!!!!!!!!


This post I was joking,2bjr gets all emotional, even more when he traps a new beaver, but there is some B.S. going on, and I shouldn't be really typing this but.....

We work for a large company, but were under the sons side (future big boss) we have been treated good for past 7 years, but lately, the work has not been there, and when we do get work, the houses are too small for a two man crew. The boss man is trying to keep everyone happy by working guys in rotation, but (shouldn't say this) that's not fair to the 2 man crews. Your better to be a one man show with the rotations, you can't sit one week then do a 7,000 sq ft house the next week with 2 guys. But things came to a boiling point this week. I got the call on friday, big push, need you to start a job. It was a town house 8,200 sq [email protected] unit, And 2bjr was gone to his new beavers house already,,,, I work all weekend by myself,,,,,but !!!!!!! Monday morning, we were to start a nice big!!!!!! easy house close to home, but it was given away to another crew,,,,,2bjr was crushed.

But everything was resolved today, the rush job was for the fathers side of the company, and as of today, were working for the father now. business is business, and were still with the same company, or should I say family.

2bjr always analyzes his life when he traps a new beaver, He's got a big heart and he gets hurt very easy, he's all in love right now, so work is the last place he wants to be. Plus he's at a cross roads as to weather he should go out on his own, but he don't want to leave me b/c I'm getting older. Sometimes he's more like a mother to me so......

The number one thing I always say to him is.....you always do, you never think, which makes you your own worst enemy........The boy's got to "THINK" about what he wants to do with his life:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> This post I was joking,2bjr gets all emotional, even more when he traps a new beaver


Around these parts we refer to his condition as...ahem...C*nt struck :whistling2:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahhhh thee ole hairy lasoo, It will get you every time, Especially the non hairy variety :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> The number one thing I always say to him is.....you always do, you never think, which makes you your own worst enemy........The boy's got to "THINK" about what he wants to do with his life:thumbsup:


Good advice, I'm thinking. Something to maybe help with the "THINK" part. It's a summary I once typed up of a couple short tapes collectively titled On Winning. The 1st tape was titled 'The common denominator of success', and the 2nd 'What makes successful people tick':


The common denominator for the success of successful people was found to be: 'They formed the habit of doing things that failures don't like to do'.

What are the things that failures don't like to do?: 'They are the things that you and I and other human beings, including successful people, naturally don't like to do'. 

Why do successful people do those things that they don't like to do (but which made them successful)?: 'Because by doing those things, they can accomplish what they want to accomplish. Successful people are influenced by the desire for pleasing REsults. Failures are influenced by the desire for pleasing MEthods, and are inclined to be satisfied with such results as can be obtained by doing things they like to do'. 

Why are successful people able to do the things they don't like to do while failures are not?: 'Because successful people have a strong PUrpose - strong enough to make them form the habit of doing things they don't like to do, in order to accomplish the purpose they want to accomplish'. 

What drives/motivates successful people to keep trying to accomplish their purpose?: 'It seems that the strength which holds them to their purpose is not their own strength, but the strength of the purpose itself'. 

The 2nd tape went on to say that such a purpose "should be practical, and not visionary". I'm not so sure about that bit of advice, at least not in all instances. 

One example given for 'the strength which holds them to their purpose is not their own strength, but the strength of the purpose itself', is the author asking a man why he worked so hard at a job he didn't greatly enjoy, and which he didn't have to work so hard at to be able to pay the bills. The reply was that by doing it, he would be doing well for his family, and thereby would be doing well for himself. The man went on to say that he wanted his wife to have what his mom hadn't had, and his kids to have what he and his sister hadn't had. 


--------


For myself, a good balance between 'pleasing methods' and 'pleasing results' would probably work best for me, instead of one or the other. But that's just me, at this time.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

jmr said:


> loyalty is shot and the money is shot.. if you like what u do, and you can make a decent living then stick with it..
> 
> i look at it like this.. i get to wake up when i want, work when i want, crank music at my job, take all the time off in the world, no boss breathing down my neck.. all of these things are freedoms most people don't have in regular jobs. sure they might make more money but they hate their lives..
> 
> ...


That is the way of the Drywaller . Here today gone tomorrow. Its the reason alot of us don t get respected . The reason some of us sit at home for a week wondering why your not working. Waking up whenever showing up whenever puffing out the chest cause we think we are the boss and can do what we want...lmao. Sorry but we are all just glorified employees, and are very replacable. If you want a career get 1 , because unless you are the guy sitting behind the desk you are just an employee a lowly laborer and get used to it or get a new job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

taper71 said:


> That is the way of the Drywaller . Here today gone tomorrow. Its the reason alot of us don t get respected . The reason some of us sit at home for a week wondering why your not working. Waking up whenever showing up whenever puffing out the chest cause we think we are the boss and can do what we want...lmao. Sorry but we are all just glorified employees, and are very replacable. If you want a career get 1 , because unless you are the guy sitting behind the desk you are just an employee a lowly laborer and get used to it or get a new job.


:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71 said:


> That is the way of the Drywaller . Here today gone tomorrow. Its the reason alot of us don t get respected . The reason some of us sit at home for a week wondering why your not working. Waking up whenever showing up whenever puffing out the chest cause we think we are the boss and can do what we want...lmao. Sorry but we are all just glorified employees, and are very replacable. If you want a career get 1 , because unless you are the guy sitting behind the desk you are just an employee a lowly laborer and get used to it or get a new job.


Speak for yourself :whistling2:...........Tapers rule:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

taper71 said:


> That is the way of the Drywaller . Here today gone tomorrow. Its the reason alot of us don t get respected . The reason some of us sit at home for a week wondering why your not working. Waking up whenever showing up whenever puffing out the chest cause we think we are the boss and can do what we want...lmao. Sorry but we are all just glorified employees, and are very replacable. If you want a career get 1 , because unless you are the guy sitting behind the desk you are just an employee a lowly laborer and get used to it or get a new job.


 Would you like a little cheese with that wine? (whine) What do u think the guy sitting behind the desk is god? I agree with 2buck speak for yourself.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jmr said:


> loyalty is shot and the money is shot.. if you like what u do, and you can make a decent living then stick with it..
> 
> i look at it like this.. i get to wake up when i want, work when i want, crank music at my job, take all the time off in the world, no boss breathing down my neck.. all of these things are freedoms most people don't have in regular jobs. sure they might make more money but they hate their lives..
> 
> ...


Get out of bed , and get your a$$ to work. This is the only way you will meet ANY goal. I want to make a unrealistic amount of money this year.
late 20's ,,,, kiss my a$$. If your a d/c with no head aches ,, your no drywall contractor .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Would you like a little cheese with that wine? (whine) What do u think the guy sitting behind the desk is god? I agree with 2buck speak for yourself.


taper 71 was replying to Jmr . ,,, and made a good point. In my view .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

moore said:


> taper 71 was replying to Jmr . ,,, and made a good point. In my view .


Maybe I see it as his own personal opinion of himself and how he feels with all the complaining, sounds like he may be describing himself and how he feels about his own situation.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

silverstilts said:


> Maybe I see it as his own personal opinion of himself and how he feels with all the complaining, sounds like he may be describing himself and how he feels about his own situation.


 
Ouch sounds like I struck a nerv :thumbsup: .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

It don't matter to me in the least if some feel that they are faced with this feeling, it just sounded to me as if that it was a self describing post. I am very happy with my situation and how I stand with my clients & contractors I don't have to feel that I am some small peon being used. Have a nice day T71...


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

we are not just laborers we are skilled labor.. laborers dig ditches and hold signs on road crews.. skilled laborers are skilled workers with years of experience in a field that takes some know how. 

the point i was trying to make is that we as contractors/subcontractors have many freedoms those who work the normal grind don't. the freedom of making your own schedule is having control of your life... that philosophy is growing in popularity with cutting edge corporations. its shown people are much happier and more productive.
i didn't mean to misrepresent my work ethic...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a little story that will explain the problems that 2buckjr faces, and other young bucks face.

Once on a job, my son and me (not 2bjr) were having lunch with a brick crew. On this crew there was a 79 year old Italian man, who was chatting up a storm with my son. The subject some how got onto when the old fellow 1st came to Canada. He was saying he had no money in his pockets, but got a job as a brick layers apprentice, he worked hard, and soon he owned a car, then bought a house, started his own company, got married, had children, bought more property, built up his riches. He was trying to explain to my son, that if you work hard, you will get ahead. Then he stated thats the problem with the younger generation (hint hint my son). They don't sacrifice nor work hard to get a head.

But my son looked at him and asked " If you had to do it all over again, and you tried to do that in this day and age, could you do it again ?"

The old guy went into deep thought and stared at the ground for what seemed like well over a minute. Then he raised his head and looked my son directly in the eyes and stated "No, now as I think about, you guys do have it harder"

Now a days, it don't matter how hard you work or sacrifice to get ahead, a buck don't go as far as it use to go. Everyone from the taxman, Insurance brokers, bill collectors, safety rules, the economy, the world of credit and so on make it a lot harder for them to succeed

Agree or disagree with me, but a least think about it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jmr said:


> we are not just laborers we are skilled labor.. laborers dig ditches and hold signs on road crews.. skilled laborers are skilled workers with years of experience in a field that takes some know how.
> 
> the point i was trying to make is that we as contractors/subcontractors have many freedoms those who work the normal grind don't. the freedom of making your own schedule is having control of your life... that philosophy is growing in popularity with cutting edge corporations. its shown people are much happier and more productive.
> i didn't mean to misrepresent my work ethic...


I knew what you meant, it's like when you want to trap a beaver, you tell them your self employed, you come and go when you want at work (makes you sound rich) You employ a few guys who work under you, your hoping to grow your business more blah blah blah

Then the next morning after you trapped them,you say, sorry it's really busy right now, don't know when I'll get a day off again............Have my employee's handle the work today No I got to be there, their stupid, See you this weekend??, sorry got to work blah blah blah :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckjr is smiling and happy again, or maybe it's b/c he's got my 6" knife he's not to touch:furious:

Bit better now, doing at least a 10,000 sq house, all painted ceilings, 10 foot high areas, finished garage, 2 cathedrals etc .Our sq ft rate is ok, but we make our better money when there's extra's.:yes:

Anyone notice whats done wrong on the cathedral


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it the Butts, I would have prefered the sheets hung the other way, Then there is no butts, It would be all bevels and you could tape and box it easier.

Ive been meaning to order a couple more of those 6 knifes from brendon at walltools, They are a nice knife, Quite usefull.

All happy now your banging some beaver and making some coin huh 2bkjnr, Its a happy place isnt it :yes:

And dont even start me on your post 25 about it being harder today than it was, The baby boomers had it all, The most oppertunity the worlds ever known, And until they pass on and open up there wealth to the world its going to remain tight, They have all the wealth of the world locked up so they can retire on it, When i went self employed my father was the biggest pain, I made very little money, still do compared to what he made, and that generation here does not seem to understand its different now, Fortunes are not won the way they were, Oh i could say a lot more but that will do.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah,, it needs a cpl more coats :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure but wonder why the board didnt have the strip elsewhere. Looks like it would have been awkward to run the box up that high and close to the top apex


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, your hangers gave you a bitty rip at the top, instead of at the very least starting with a 24" or something like it. We used to take a number to the top, find a good rip number and then hang the leftover as a starter on the other side....preferably something that worked out for a split sheet at the top (ie. 24" or less)...it's quite possible to do it without wasting any rock if you can pull your head out long enough to do a little simple addition and subtraction.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I would just hand run that one in the vault.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I would prefer the seam a little further away from the no-coat,, but still looks like a typical hanging job to me. Good to see you guys working.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Anyone notice whats done wrong on the cathedral


Is the butt in that top strip lining up with the butt in the middle row?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Not sure but wonder why the board didnt have the strip elsewhere. Looks like it would have been awkward to run the box up that high and close to the top apex


Had one exactly like 2buck's that I finished yesterday, with a 15-16' peak, over a large entertainment area. Boxing it near the top wasn't bad at all. But I had a large A-frame scaffold set up to work off of.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

you didnt use 54" in by16 ' on lids:blink: just kidding have to take a 2nd look


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

window doesnt look routered round,maybe didnt use No coat at peak??


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Here the sheets should be running the other way "across" the ceiling battons (thats what we call them) and not with them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Here the sheets should be running the other way "across" the ceiling battons (thats what we call them) and not with them.


So do you slat the trusses with 1x4s ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Slim and mudshark win the cookie, Moore gets a 1/2 a cookie, I don't know if the captain gets one for stating the obvious, plus he would want a beer, not a cookie anyhow 

They want a full sheet coming down from the peak, and the rip at the bottom. There's more potential for cracking/poping of the joints if their near the peak. Their also suppose to keep any nails or screws 6" down from the peak also (not that you can see that). So it's not a taper b1tch, we have a scaffold there so...... it's more of a structural thing or a POSSIBLE preventative thing, structural not the best word to use.

So as slim said, just calculate your rip size, then start with it from the bottom,,,,,,,,It's mid flex being used on the peaks for those wondering.

This is fun, lets try this pic, what did the rockers do wrong in this pic


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday 2buck.
These are battens.








We screw these to the bottom cord of the truss at 450mm centres (18 inches) It stops truss deflection and movement from impacting on a small area. So if there is any movement it is shared over a larger surface area which stops movement problems. The other advantage is this steel does not shrink like lumber so screw pops are eliminated.

As for the other pic. There should be an expansion joint at floor level.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

they would use resilient bar if they wanted to take things that far here. Left up to the builder so..... it's not code like it is for you guys


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> They want a full sheet coming down from the peak, and the rip at the bottom. There's more potential for cracking/poping of the joints if their near the peak.


So just how much of a problem could this potentially be on a ceiling that's about 30' X 40'?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So just how much of a problem could this potentially be on a ceiling that's about 30' X 40'?


Hard to say, In one part it depends on whether their pre engineered trusses or hand framed/built. It's more about the way the company wants things done. they have been in business for over 40 years. There were 2 brothers who started it, then they separated. Right now I'm with the one brother and his 2 sons, they have over 20 tapers in their company and who knows how many rockers. Just giving you the history, b/c they would of been trying to reduce call backs. So they want certain methods and materials being used.

The big one was the no-coat poping off or coming loose, The son swears by the mid flex, and the father has started using it now too. (Or it could be b/c the mid-flex is cheaper than no-coat right now:thumbup. The son would of been pissed if he seen the cathedrals rocked like that. they did it in this pic too (same house). But!!!!!!! other than the cathedrals, it was a very excellent drywall job. Competition is extremely high in the companies, so good work gets done, because there's always someone who can move up the ladder to replace you so........:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> So do you slat the trusses with 1x4s ?


 With 70mm x 35mm timber battens, but metal channel is getting used a lot more now, it eliminates screw pops and butt cracks :whistling2:.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

to answer the second question it looks like the hangers put a joint where the second floor starts instead of spanning it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> to answer the second question it looks like the hangers put a joint where the second floor starts instead of spanning it.


carpentaper wins the cookie :thumbup:

Gazman's answer is so !!!! 1980's :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> to answer the second question it looks like the hangers put a joint where the second floor starts instead of spanning it.


That pisses me off to no end :furious: how many houses have you walked down the stairwell of a older home , and see that seam bulked out like a speed bump?
A 24'' rip at the top. It's that easy.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> The big one was the no-coat poping off or coming loose, The son swears by the mid flex, and the father has started using it now too. (Or it could be b/c the mid-flex is cheaper than no-coat right now:thumbup.


Which Mid-Flex are you using for such as the cathedrals? The 400, to help span gaps? Or just in places? From your yesterday's pics on the Coating No Coat thread, looks like you used the 300 on at least the bottoms of the cathedrals.

Ever used the one Straightflex is calling 'Huge', that's labeled for spanning large gaps? http://store.straitflex.com/product_p/sh-100-c.htm

I don't know too much about Straitflex's products. All the company has given me/all I've asked for so far, for commercial work, has been No-Coat. We don't use a lot of such. At least I don't, on the jobs I've been doing till now. But I do have a box of Mid-Flex 300 sitting around, that I picked up for some job I ended up not using it on. I'll have to try it somewhere.

About your 1st and 4th pics on this thread from a couple days ago: Were the corners and ceilings shown in them done using something like some Straightflex product(s)? 



2buckcanuck said:


> The son would of been pissed if he seen the cathedrals rocked like that. they did it in this pic too (same house).


Same thing was done in the cathedral entry way of the house project I'm doing. But any problems there might not be as noticeable in it. It's 22' high and supposed to be textured. Maybe. Now the home owner is debating about painting most or all the ceilings. He's figuring it might be cheaper to paint it (himself) than pay someone to texture it.



2buckcanuck said:


> But!!!!!!! other than the cathedrals, it was a very excellent drywall job. Competition is extremely high in the companies, so good work gets done, because there's always someone who can move up the ladder to replace you so........:blink:


Maybe this is why I have to look at wider Straightflex and No-Coat. Some of the boarders I get to follow aren't the best. Not saying that's the case on the house I'm doing, though.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

on a similar note to the stairwell thing i have an issue with how most houses get framed and sheathed. here in BC its standard practice to only run your exterior sheathing to the top plate. next you frame the floor on top of the walls and then build and stand up your second floor exterior walls leaving that 12"ish section to add a rip of plywood later. the thing i don't like about that system is it means the second floor could be shaking independently from the first floor in an earthquake. i'm just kind of suprised that its not code to stagger and overlap the sheathing here like it is in other earthquake zones. at least i've read that they do it like that in some places. anyway, off topic and wrong forum but just something i think about sometimes. if it were my house i would be spanning the floor framing on my sheathing the same way we do in drywall.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Were pissin and moaning about the hangers cutting corners ,, Yet we have a thread on how to cut corners when finishing. :blink:
It's all about that check. Who can #### The sheep the fastest. 
Me,,, I like to take it slow,,, I'm a hand finisher,,, and poor,,, but I've gottin 
use to It.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> on a similar note to the stairwell thing i have an issue with how most houses get framed and sheathed. here in BC its standard practice to only run your exterior sheathing to the top plate. next you frame the floor on top of the walls and then build and stand up your second floor exterior walls leaving that 12"ish section to add a rip of plywood later. the thing i don't like about that system is it means the second floor could be shaking independently from the first floor in an earthquake. i'm just kind of suprised that its not code to stagger and overlap the sheathing here like it is in other earthquake zones. at least i've read that they do it like that in some places. anyway, off topic and wrong forum but just something i think about sometimes. if it were my house i would be spanning the floor framing on my sheathing the same way we do in drywall.


Here that's code In some counties [city] I agree ,,, much stronger ,,and when that plate buckles ,and twist, [and it will] the siding will buckle with It. Looks like  I myself would like to set some codes In wallboard installation ,,,,and framing. ,,,,but I'm just little ole me so what ev. prefab trusses set on 24''center should be against code world wide . Hell ,, If I NEVER  see another factory truss again ,,fine by me!


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

For cathedral vaults I always use Magic Bead at the peak.



> *The Magic Corner's exclusive expansion control eliminates edge cracking on all off-angle walls and vaulted ceilings. For use on any inside corner where movement is an issue to prevent cracking*


Not to mention laser straight vaults: Chalk line.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cratter said:


> For cathedral vaults I always use Magic Bead at the peak.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hard to say, In one part it depends on whether their pre engineered trusses or hand framed/built. It's more about the way the company wants things done. they have been in business for over 40 years. There were 2 brothers who started it, then they separated. Right now I'm with the one brother and his 2 sons, they have over 20 tapers in their company and who knows how many rockers. Just giving you the history, b/c they would of been trying to reduce call backs. So they want certain methods and materials being used.
> 
> The big one was the no-coat poping off or coming loose, The son swears by the mid flex, and the father has started using it now too. (Or it could be b/c the mid-flex is cheaper than no-coat right now:thumbup. The son would of been pissed if he seen the cathedrals rocked like that. they did it in this pic too (same house). But!!!!!!! other than the cathedrals, it was a very excellent drywall job. Competition is extremely high in the companies, so good work gets done, because there's always someone who can move up the ladder to replace you so........:blink:


Those stand ups at the picture window ,, not a good Idea either .


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Slim and mudshark win the cookie, Moore gets a 1/2 a cookie, I don't know if the captain gets one for stating the obvious, plus he would want a beer, not a cookie anyhow
> 
> This is fun, lets try this pic, what did the rockers do wrong in this pic


OK - anything in those cookies?

On bottom board on left in stairwell, shouldnt the butt come over one more stud at the top?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> OK - anything in those cookies?
> 
> On bottom board on left in stairwell, shouldnt the butt come over one more stud at the top?


Good point, never thought about that:blink:

Better stop eating my own cookies


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> OK - anything in those cookies?
> 
> On bottom board on left in stairwell, shouldnt the butt come over one more stud at the top?


No, it shouldn't be there at all :laughing: It looks like some rookies scared of too many numbers....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> No, it shouldn't be there at all :laughing: It looks like some rookies scared of too many numbers....


using up that scrap to save $$looks like it could of been routed,measurements were done:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> using up that scrap to save $$looks like it could of been routed,measurements were done:whistling2:


 I hate to argue  but it doesn't look like board conservation when they land on the rim AND break at the edge of the stair opening....maybe they just pulled a number over from the 48" down at the stringer and then said "doh"! If I weren't so concerned with my public image I'd admit that I've done that before....:blink:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

but you totally didn't admit it. nice job.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> but you totally didn't admit it. nice job.


:whistling2:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Good advice, I'm thinking. Something to maybe help with the "THINK" part. It's a summary I once typed up of a couple short tapes collectively titled On Winning. The 1st tape was titled 'The common denominator of success', and the 2nd 'What makes successful people tick':
> 
> 
> The common denominator for the success of successful people was found to be: 'They formed the habit of doing things that failures don't like to do'.
> ...


 
Good stuff ... Unrealistic high expectations lead to low satisfaction ... "if only this" and "if only that" never changed the fact that "it is what it is" but acting on "what if I did this" or "what if I did that" in the context of "it is what it is" gives a man purpose and most importantly experience to base his next "what if" on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Something tells me if the field general and justme were to meet in the real world, they would hit it off really well.























Just a 2buck observation:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Something tells me if the field general and justme were to meet in the real world, they would hit it off really well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think your right, If i was there as well i would only hear and understand every 4th word, Then i would find myself nodding smiling and saying yep, oh yer, Ha ha, oh see, good one, thats right, milk and two sugers thanks????? Then walk away confused as all hell 

Just messing with you Justme and FG, your both top guys, Its every 3rd word i wouldnt understand.

I cant add any more smilys as 2 bucks greedy and used the 5 symbols already so


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> I think your right, If i was there as well i would only hear and understand every 4th word, Then i would find myself nodding smiling and saying yep, oh yer, Ha ha, oh see, good one, thats right, milk and two sugers thanks????? Then walk away confused as all hell
> 
> Just messing with you Justme and FG, your both top guys, Its every 3rd word i wouldnt understand.
> 
> I cant add any more smilys as 2 bucks greedy and used the 5 symbols already so


He does that s''t on purpose. 
I don't notice till after I click submit.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Field General said:


> Good stuff ... Unrealistic high expectations lead to low satisfaction ... "if only this" and "if only that" never changed the fact that "it is what it is" but acting on "what if I did this" or "what if I did that" in the context of "it is what it is" gives a man purpose and most importantly experience to base his next "what if" on.


 Would it be unrealistic to tell you that "If" I understood this,, I'd reply,,,I know, "its what it is",, and "thats right confusing" So i'll just have to say"whatever" unless I figure it out, then I'll "reply with vigor"!!!!!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Would it be unrealistic to tell you that "If" I understood this,, I'd reply,,,I know, "its what it is",, and "thats right confusing" So i'll just have to say"whatever" unless I figure it out, then I'll "reply with vigor"!!!!!


 I,m usually in the WTF category but what if I wasnt?:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

field general said:


> good stuff ... Unrealistic high expectations lead to low satisfaction ... "if only this" and "if only that" never changed the fact that "it is what it is" but acting on "what if i did this" or "what if i did that" in the context of "it is what it is" gives a man purpose and most importantly experience to base his next "what if" on.


 if it's a cluster f--k .i'll do what i can with it. There fore ,,,,


'' it is what it is''


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe justme can translate it for us:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe justme can translate it for us:jester:


 Justme can't do it for justyou,,,,, ya think your special?????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Justme can't do it for justyou,,,,, ya think your special?????


I think he speaks Yankee too


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

General is saying that "it is what it is", is what it is. 

And that setting unrealistic high expectations for more than that will be a source of unhappiness.

BUt "it is what it is" isn't "what can be", and a focus on "what can be" - things that have the element of being able to be pulled off - and thinking and acting on making the "what can be" happen, gives a man purpose, and gives him experience to use for his next "what can be".

Pretty much that. Or I'm as lost as the rest of you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> General is saying that "it is what it is", is what it is.
> 
> And that setting unrealistic high expectations for more than that will be a source of unhappiness.
> 
> ...


Your right ,,, you are.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Your right ,,, you are.


Thanks. 

But how do you really know that, if you don't know what the General is really saying?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Or maybe you do(?)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> if it's a cluster f--k .i'll do what i can with it. There fore ,,,,
> 
> 
> '' it is what it is''


give a turd,, and I'll try to do what I can with what I have to work with..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Field General said:


> Good stuff ... Unrealistic high expectations lead to low satisfaction ... "if only this" and "if only that" never changed the fact that "it is what it is" but acting on "what if I did this" or "what if I did that" in the context of "it is what it is" gives a man purpose and most importantly experience to base his next "what if" on.


Oh oh oh....I want to try and interpret!:detective::smartass:

Saying things like "I wish the so and so had done such and such " or "I wish that such and such was more this or that" is empty thought going nowhere....but, saying "what if I were to try and do this or that to accomplish such and such" is a more productive avenue of thought. Even better, would be to take action in pursuit of making "such and such" more "this or that". Hence, Drywall Talk becomes Drywall Action.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's not rocket science .
Its just drywall .It just takes patients ,,and pride.being poor all the time is just a part of the game.unless your ftd he's RICH....:yes: GONE FISHIN,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> I think your right, If i was there as well i would only hear and understand every 4th word, Then i would find myself nodding smiling and saying yep, oh yer, Ha ha, oh see, good one, thats right, milk and two sugers thanks????? Then walk away confused as all hell
> 
> Just messing with you Justme and FG, your both top guys, Its every 3rd word i wouldnt understand.


Thanks, caz, and you down under people are top people as well.

Don't take to heart not understanding me too well. You're not the only one. General expresses himself well I think, but I struggle with it - hence all the edited posts. Even then I sometimes don't get it right enough when it comes to explaining myself. Having difficulty explaining oneself is supposed to be a common 'curse' of my personality type.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, caz, and you down under people are top people as well.
> 
> Don't take to heart not understanding me too well. You're not the only one. General expresses himself well I think, but I struggle with it - hence all the edited posts. Even then I sometimes don't get it right enough when it comes to explaining myself. Having difficulty explaining oneself is supposed to be a common 'curse' of my personality type.


 
Holy Sh!t this thread has gone to strange place?? I just read all that and i still dont know what it is that should be is and it can be all that it shouldnt be:blink:

I use to to have verbal diaorrea sometimes as well Justme, But less is moore sometimes?? or is that more??

We keep things a bit easier down here, when trying to descirbe something we just Grunt, point and scratch ourselves, If the recipent dosnt understand you just get angry about it and Grunt, point and scratch yourself with a bit more effort and give a dirty look, All of a sudden they understand............Oh hang on, that was my fathers generations way of teaching there sons............I Grunt, point, scratchmyself AND Sniff that works so much better :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> We keep things a bit easier down here, when trying to descirbe something we just Grunt, point and scratch ourselves, If the recipent dosnt understand you just get angry about it and Grunt, point and scratch yourself with a bit more effort and give a dirty look, All of a sudden they understand:yes:



Thats it in a nutshell, maybe thats why we have so much trouble explaining things over the phone.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> Something tells me if the field general and justme were to meet in the real world, they would hit it off really well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many years of 7 days a week, 16 hours a day ... early rising to meet on the job for set up, talking with fellow contrarians while we did ... and bustin' ass all day bantering back and forth with fellow rock warriors while getting in done and having some fun ... and then ... meeting at the bar to talk about the day, compare notes, trade stories, blow off some steam, bitch and complain a little, get to know ourselves and each other a little bit better ... living in the real world and loving every minute of it. A lot experienced and a lot to talk about, and grateful to have the opportunity to read about and write about the same with the drywalltalk crew. Thanks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I think cazna called me simple.:blink:
Your welcome DS,,,,:brows:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> I think cazna called me simple.:blink:


We are all students of existence whose forever is lifetime and whose eternity is what we leave behind when we pass on. It is necessary to acknowledge the complexities in order to simplify things ... simplicity is genius.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> I think cazna called me simple.:blink:


We are all students of existence whose forever is a lifetime and whose eternity is what we leave behind when we pass on. It is necessary to acknowledge the complexities in order to simplify things ... simplicity is genius.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Would it be unrealistic to tell you that "If" I understood this,, I'd reply,,,I know, "its what it is",, and "thats right confusing" So i'll just have to say"whatever" unless I figure it out, then I'll "reply with vigor"!!!!!


That's what we're all trying to do ... figure out ... put the puzzle together.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

JustMe said:


> General is saying that "it is what it is", is what it is.
> 
> And that setting unrealistic high expectations for more than that will be a source of unhappiness.
> 
> ...


I think he's got it ....


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But how do you really know that, if you don't know what the General is really saying?


By asking.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> Oh oh oh....I want to try and interpret!:detective::smartass:
> 
> Saying things like "I wish the so and so had done such and such " or "I wish that such and such was more this or that" is empty thought going nowhere....but, saying "what if I were to try and do this or that to accomplish such and such" is a more productive avenue of thought. Even better, would be to take action in pursuit of making "such and such" more "this or that". Hence, Drywall Talk becomes Drywall Action.....


Abso-freakin'-lutely!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Field General said:


> We are all students of existence whose forever is lifetime and whose eternity is what we leave behind when we pass on. It is necessary to acknowledge the complexities in order to simplify things ... simplicity is genius.


 Thats deep man.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats deep man.


Heavy man ... dig it. Tanks. :tank:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I think cazna called me simple.:blink:


Did I??? Sorry man, Your not at all, I confused myself :blink: and seen the word more, so now when i see that word i think "moore" As for the rest of this thread???? Well i think i will just stick to Grunt, point, scratch :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Field General said:


> We are all students of existence whose forever is a lifetime and whose eternity is what we leave behind when we pass on. It is necessary to acknowledge the complexities in order to simplify things ... simplicity is genius.


You didn't have to post it twice.. I'm not that simple.:blink:
scratch,,scratch,, uggh


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

So far I've been called a simple sick bastard prick,,,,,
OK,,, Witch one of yous been talkin to my wife,,,,,,,,


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I think this post is headed to the REAL test of a good finisher,,,,,,,,

Its ALL in how it looks when its painted!!!! period.

You can hand finsih, use trowels, use knives,use tools,,,,,,,, in the end,,,,,,

Its all about the SANDER!!!!!!!!!!!

It sucks, I know,,,, but,,,,,,,,

All THEY CARE ABOUT IS HOW IT LOOKS WHEN ITS PAINTED!!!!!!

Get over it guys,,, we can replaced by a crew of mexicans that KNOW how to sand.

That IS the sad truth boys


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think this post is headed to the REAL test of a good finisher,,,,,,,,
> 
> Its ALL in how it looks when its painted!!!! period.
> 
> ...


:surrender:Aint it the truth


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> You didn't have to post it twice.. I'm not that simple.:blink:
> scratch,,scratch,, uggh


Simply don't know what happen there?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Field General said:


> Simply don't know what happen there?


Well don't let it happen again Samuel ,,,


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think this post is headed to the REAL test of a good finisher,,,,,,,,
> 
> Its ALL in how it looks when its painted!!!! period.
> 
> ...


I can understand where you're coming from - I've wondered at the term 'idiot stick' for a pole sander, when I see it as something I wouldn't put into the hands of someone resembling an idiot, to sand out the more important aspects of my work (I'd maybe allow him the screws).

But about your comment of "I think this post is headed to the REAL test of a good finisher,,,,,,,,", and "Its all about the SANDER!!!!!!!!!!!", and
"we can replaced by a crew of mexicans that KNOW how to sand": I just don't know how true this holds. Could "the REAL test of a good finisher" be in Not needing people who really know how to sand to make his work look good? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

well hung rock,blister and wrinkle free tape,level joints properly placed,straight bead and flat,crack free smooth finish with a GUARANTEE ...pretty hard to replace:yes:Sanding is just as tuff as any step in drywall,no slackin


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DO NOT CALL IT A IDIOT STICK!!

It's a tool,,, a drywall tool. call it simple stick,,


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

chris said:


> well hung rock,blister and wrinkle free tape,level joints properly placed,straight bead and flat,crack free smooth finish with a GUARANTEE ...pretty hard to replace:yes:Sanding is just as tuff as any step in drywall,no slackin


I had a taper ask me today what I thought of his coated butt joints. He thought they looked good. I told him we'd see tomorrow, when they're dry, if they're peaked. I can tell that they will be, and no amount of sanding will make the paint over them look good, unless maybe the paint/paint colour used is quite forgiving.



moore said:


> DO NOT CALL IT A IDIOT STICK!!
> 
> It's a tool,,, a drywall tool. call it simple stick,,


Or how about a finesse stick.

That's if you use it on something that's well coated.

If not, then it's a........ corrective stick?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

NO slackin Is right brother,, Today was sand day for me 101 degrees with 300 halogen at my feet. would a mexican care that much.??
pad sanding.. Had the stipple on by 10:00 ..



hell .. now that I sit ,and read my own post I'm thinking ,,,
I am a mexican,,,,:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

In the wrong hand.. It could be called a groove stick. 'angles':icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buckjr, My only advice I could give to a young guy like yourself, Go to college! I know your full of energy, and drywall is a pretty cool trade,especially when your young and starting out. 
Later on you will appreciate the time you spent going to college, and drywall is a great trade to have on your side while going to school. I don't know how many repairs I have done at dorms over the years. 
I know it will be tough , having to look at 100's of pretty girls everyday , but hey your young ,and you won't go blind like us old guys will. 
You may worry about your dad, and that is understandable, but don't. 2 years of business in college will be more of a help later on than what you are doing now.
Make good use of the slow times, and turn everything you do into something positive.
Just wishing you the very best and bright future, Take care and think positive.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

2 things:

Sanding.
Even the finest finish needs sanding for smoothwall.
The better the finish, the more likely some cub will muss it.
Moral-don't use cubs

Going to school.
Listen son,
Someday you'll be glad to have used your time to attain something more than being a terrific finisher capable of making intelligent decisions while protecting your clients.
Cashing checks for 10,000
receiving envelopes of cash-
superstar indeed-
but nothing can replace tha peace of mind knowing you have done your best with what god gave you.
Just be sensible/
Anyone asking about the decision of college or drywall?
GET WITH THE PROGRAM SON AND GO TO SCHOOL


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats all this collage and school carry on?? Isnt the dude 27 or 29, Thats the age of a man here in nz (Or use to be?? They are becoming Metro sexual pussys now) ( Thats a [email protected] that grooms the crap out of himself and looks in the mirrior every 5 minutes and is scared he will get his louie vittion shirt dirty) Anyway, Here its school, start at age 5 finish age 17, if you really clever and useless you go to uni for a few years after and study commerce or computers that gives you a big student dept you can never pay off, No job, Highly educated at F all, Sit about for a year or so, then realise how the world works and go get a real mans working job, at suck at it, In the mean time, his mate, left school at 16, got a trade job or similer, Got paid f all and worked his heart out, Lernt how the real world revolves, went self employed, pays taxes, creates work, weath ( Or what you can scrape) and a life for himself and his family and pays the uni fool to work for him, For a few days anyway??

Ok its not all like that, some do go on the good things but a big % dont and wind up this way.

Im picking 2buckjnrs not the type of of guy for collage, Although the women could be fun.

So do you all go to collage till your 30 or something??


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

cazna said:


> Whats all this collage and school carry on??
> Isn't the dude 27 or 29, Thats the age of a man here in NZ (Or use to be?? They are becoming Metro sexual pussy's now) ( Thats a [email protected] that grooms the crap out of himself and looks in the mirror every 5 minutes and is scared he will get his louie vittion shirt dirty) Anyway, Here its school, start at age 5 finish age 17, if you really clever and useless you go to uni for a few years after and study commerce or computers that gives you a big student dept you can never pay off, No job, Highly educated at F all, Sit about for a year or so, then realize how the world works and go get a real mans working job, at suck at it, In the mean time, his mate, left school at 16, got a trade job or similar, Got paid f all and worked his heart out, Learned how the real world revolves, went self employed, pays taxes, creates work, wealth ( Or what you can scrape) and a life for himself and his family and pays the uni fool to work for him, For a few days anyway??
> 
> OK its not all like that, some do go on the good things but a big % don't and wind up this way.
> ...


 Well I did use spell checker to correct most of your words you typed. 
Sounds as if you are steaming about the system, and those that can afford to buy LOUIS VUITTON Shirts. I gave sound advice to a young man. It is up to him to decide what is right for himself and his future. As far as your macho bullchit is concerned, I could care less. If what you posted is an example of the attitude where you live,, I really feel sorry for the people that live in NZ.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

If I was wanting a college education, I might look at accredited external degree programs - keep earning while learning.

A couple examples that I think could be good choices:

Canadian source: http://www.athabascau.ca/
- Know a couple girls who will be doing their Bachelor of Nursing through them, while continuing working some and raising their little ones

University of London offer: http://www.londoninternational.ac.uk/

A tech school instead of college could be better suited for 2bjr. But I'm speculating.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

In defence of cazna. I am sure that we have all seen many over qualified unemployed people. And to be honest alot not all apear to live off "the system". I personaly know several serial students they continually do new courses to get out of having to work. So it does anoy you when you go to work and work hard and see your hard earned tax dollars thrown about.
Dont get me wrong. To improve oneself education is a great tool and I am all for it. But it should be used with a realistic goal and purpose in mind. Dont educate for education sake.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay children,,, enough about the school stuff,,,,,, lets got back to sanding!!!!! Now pay attention!!!!!!!!!!!!


If a Home-Owner muds their own job,,,, and GOBS enough mud on it that it will sand down to a flat finish,,,, it will look GOOD when painted

If a TRUE finisher does it and doesn't even HAVE to sand it, it will look GOOD when painted

I rest my case and go get me another beer, cause nobody gives a rats arse about what is involved,,, AS LONG AS IT LOOKS GOOD WHEN ITS PAINTED

And yes,, a crew of mexicans that are willing to sand can cut my price,, and the GC's and HO's could care less that I have spent my life learning how to do it right,,,,

Sad, but TRUE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Well I did use spell checker to correct most of your words you typed.
> Sounds as if you are steaming about the system, and those that can afford to buy LOUIS VUITTON Shirts. I gave sound advice to a young man. It is up to him to decide what is right for himself and his future. As far as your macho bullchit is concerned, I could care less. If what you posted is an example of the attitude where you live,, I really feel sorry for the people that live in NZ.


 
:thumbup::thumbup: Ah haha, Thats a funny reply Mr im so good i need spell checker, Seems i struck a nerve, I could go on but i cant be arsed, Most of us know what im talking about, No machoness here buddy, Just pointing things out that are true. All industrys now have hangers on that are non productive........from collage degrees................choking industrys.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Ah haha, Thats a funny reply Mr im so good i need spell checker, Seems i struck a nerve, I could go on but i cant be arsed, Most of us know what im talking about, No machoness here buddy, Just pointing things out that are true. All industrys now have hangers on that are non productive........from collage degrees................choking industrys.


 You'll like better once ya get to know him,,,, his problem is his spell checker is in english and doesn't take sheep into consideration!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's with the college talk? You guys have degrees? 

This is drywall talk .
no one with an education knows what a sanding pole is .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You'll like better once ya get to know him,,,, his problem is his spell checker is in english and doesn't take sheep into consideration!!!!:thumbup:


\


Ha ha, Thats probably true Capt.

I was in a bit of rush this morn with my above reply so could have been a bit off with my comments, Read a book by Robert Kyiosaki called, If you want to be rich and happy then dont go to school, Its a great read and very true.

Anyway i guess my point i was trying to make this, If 2buckjnrs in his late twentys then he could not go to Uni here unless he had certain marks in some subjucts from high school he couldnt get in?? So betterdrywall, Im just interested to know what 2buckjr could actually go back to collage and learn, Its your schooling system i dont understand, What ages do people go to collage?? Or can you apply and go anytime, any age, any level?? 

Look mum, no spell checker and no louie vitton shirt, Those are for Nudy bars :yes: See i do have some class :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> What's with the college talk? You guys have degrees?
> 
> This is drywall talk .
> no one with an education knows what a sanding pole is .


I have no degrees, I do have trade cert in painting and decorating, Pre trade carpentry and a fair amount of drywall dust up my nose, Thats it for me. Makes me quite able to get by, I guess as long as i can move that is, Thats maybe why i need a degree, so i can sit behind a desk or on a phone and be super productive :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Well I did use spell checker to correct most of your words you typed.
> Sounds as if you are steaming about the system, and those that can afford to buy LOUIS VUITTON Shirts. I gave sound advice to a young man. It is up to him to decide what is right for himself and his future. As far as your macho bullchit is concerned, I could care less. If what you posted is an example of the attitude where you live,, I really feel sorry for the people that live in NZ.


WTF:blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> \
> 
> 
> Ha ha, Thats probably true Capt.
> ...


 You serious? or you just poking fun at us????

We can go to school anytime we want too,,,, After I got back home from being drafted and dodging all the serious stuff(I ain't no hero), I went back to school for computer programming,,,, went for 4 years, had a 4.0..., found out that was worth less than a high school drop-out with a bad attitude and no drivers license,,,,, stated differantly, after 4 years I was offered less than then I pay "crack-heads" to help me,,,,,,,,,,, and they wanted me to dress up, not smoke, and be nice to people,,,,,,, GIVE ME A BREAK!!!

needless to say,,, I am still finishing drywall and drinking beer!!!!!!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Wow UnFuCin believable. First off cazna if you LooK, for the Spell Checker , you maybe able to find it,using it maybe abit harder for you to do, But Hey with practice it helps. Instead you guys are way Too busy with your Smilies. Like the Captain said ,take abit of time. Oh BTW even a one time course on PR would be a Great Help To Anyone In Any Business. P.S. PR Stands for Public Relations ,,,for those of you still playing with the sheep.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Wow UnFuCin believable. First off cazna if you LooK, for the Spell Checker , you maybe able to find it,using it maybe abit harder for you to do, But Hey with practice it helps. Instead you guys are way Too busy with your Smilies. Like the Captain said ,take abit of time. Oh BTW even a one time course on PR would be a Great Help To Anyone In Any Business. P.S. PR Stands for Public Relations ,,,for those of you still playing with the sheep.


Your from Oklahoma ..and you can spell??


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If a guy can get some schooling in and still work I would go for it.The way the industry is heading schooling does help. Unless you want to do Drywall the rest of your life but even then college wouldnt hurt.Who knows maybe years down the road you can start your own biz.With bidding these days I am seeing more and more of these younger hotshots gettin jobs,buisness's being handed down to them from papa,estimating,lets face it a college education gives you an upper hand when looking for a a job of that sort. If someone could learn first hand the biz and get schooling along with it that would be a force to be reckoned with:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

respectfully chris I got a lot of g/cs handed down from pop,
..,,but I busted my a$$ for the old man for 22 years.. when others left,, I stayed ,, I agree, education can only enhance a business ..

my son will never be a taper. 
Not If I can help It.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

My oldest son definitly wont do drywall (11yr) but my 2 yr old is scarin me a bit,hes a worker,he can already work a screwgun:blink: no sht he will be 3 in a month.The working sons that get buisnesses are a whole nother ballgame as to the 22 yr old who hasnt worked gettin the biz:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Holy 
I think Cazna understands what 2Bjr is like from reading all of his and my post. Betterdrywall is giving sound advice, but, he don't know what 2Bjr is like, which is no fault of his, this is just a DWT forum so.....

2bjr (william) was never a school type, never got his high school diploma, but in his defense, He went from foster home to foster home when he was young, He was A.D.H.D , so a very tough kid to handle. His real family...... I won't go there, this is his thread so...... Lets just say one day his father showed up on one of my jobs drunk as all hell, and said " I love my son but I'm going to F'n kill him, teach him how to tape for ME " He was 17 then, he has basically been with me since then, with a few falling outs here and there, boys going to be 30 in a few weeks....

He's one of the hardest workers anyone has ever seen, and I don't care how good anyone thinks they are on this site. He will out work anyone on this site, and I would put my life on it. Because he is A.D.H.D , he don't know what the word quit or stop is. He aims to please. The boys a pure breed, he's meant to tape, other tapers shake their heads in dis-beleaf all the time with him, they can't believe the speed of him....

But, he love beavers and beer, and can't keep money in his pocket, he can get paid on Friday, and by Monday he's bumming a smoke off of you. Also, he's in love right now, so work is a bit of a conflict right now for him, that's why I give him time off now when I can. There's other little things too, he wants to go back to high rises (production work), but he knows I'm beginning to slow down now, and I'm not too keen on it. I'm wanting to stick with the DWC , well he thinks were getting the short end of the stick with the DWC. So in one way, he knows he should be striking out on his own, but he doesn't want to leave me hanging. I know business is business, but I became his father figure, he's a very caring type of kid.

And as a foot note, cause I know what people are like on these forum's. I'm no slow poke either, and I'm not using him, when I get a fire under my arse, he's got to get out of the way,,,,it's just, if we get a 6,500 sq house, ill pluck away at it, hey !!!!! I'm getting old, I got nothing to go home to, well he does, so he will get racing,,,,and were not getting the big shacks right now either, He don't like the housing market, or the company we work for.... but for me, the DWC's are like a retirement gig, when you get close to retiring, you raise your hand to be the basement king or the touch up guy..... so we conflict there too..

So I hope this settle some things for you guys, and I better tell 2Bjr to address his post, but he's sorta busy with his beaver so......... ill let him know:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers for that 2buck, I havent anymore to add, You summed it up and good on you both :thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

moore said:


> Your from Oklahoma ..and you can spell??


 Actually moore , I use the spell checker to, keep myself in check,most of the time it is my fumbling with the keys, then I amke mistakes. See


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Wow UnFuCin believable. First off cazna if you LooK, for the Spell Checker , you maybe able to find it,using it maybe abit harder for you to do, But Hey with practice it helps. Instead you guys are way Too busy with your Smilies. Like the Captain said ,take abit of time. Oh BTW even a one time course on PR would be a Great Help To Anyone In Any Business. P.S. PR Stands for Public Relations ,,,for those of you still playing with the sheep.


DWT is like a meeting place like a bar or a pub after work. It's a place where guys can gather and talk shop talk, and no one's going to tell them not to talk shop talk. And just like a bar, people will keep coming back to talk or not to miss out on what was said. But just like a bar/pub , some guys will sit at a table and talk all serious, While at another table you will hear laughter. Then some will sit and listen, and not say nothing at all.

But then there's that one guy who walks into the bar, who only wants to hear his songs played on the jukebox,the songs he thinks everyone else should like, and he wants to set the tone of the conversation, their always searching the room to see if there's a friend there who will join him. Then they always approach the table that's having the most fun, and always say "what are you laughing at ????""""

This is DRY WALL TALK, not WORK !!!!!! guys are at home on their computers, AFTER WORK !!!!!! their not at work, their here by their own choice.

And in defense of SHEEP, Cazna is probably the most helpful guy on this site, he writes out the longest responses to help others. The main reason I come onto this site is to see the comical responses from kiwiman, slim, Moore, the captain , the UK mates etc....... this place is one part DWT, and one part entertainment,,,,,,, just like a bar drink:yes: that's served with a smiley


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> DWT is like a meeting place like a bar or a pub after work. It's a place where guys can gather and talk shop talk, and no one's going to tell them not to talk shop talk. And just like a bar, people will keep coming back to talk or not to miss out on what was said. But just like a bar/pub , some guys will sit at a table and talk all serious, While at another table you will hear laughter. Then some will sit and listen, and not say nothing at all.
> 
> But then there's that one guy who walks into the bar, who only wants to hear his songs played on the jukebox,the songs he thinks everyone else should like, and he wants to set the tone of the conversation, their always searching the room to see if there's a friend there who will join him. Then they always approach the table that's having the most fun, and always say "what are you laughing at ????""""
> 
> ...


Sniff sniff  I love ya man  waaaah.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> DWT is like a meeting place like a bar or a pub after work. It's a place where guys can gather and talk shop talk, and no one's going to tell them not to talk shop talk. And just like a bar, people will keep coming back to talk or not to miss out on what was said. But just like a bar/pub , some guys will sit at a table and talk all serious, While at another table you will hear laughter. Then some will sit and listen, and not say nothing at all.
> 
> But then there's that one guy who walks into the bar, who only wants to hear his songs played on the jukebox,the songs he thinks everyone else should like, and he wants to set the tone of the conversation, their always searching the room to see if there's a friend there who will join him. Then they always approach the table that's having the most fun, and always say "what are you laughing at ????"""
> 
> ...


 
I have a real lot to say.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Actually moore , I use the spell checker to, keep myself in check,most of the time it is my fumbling with the keys, then I amke mistakes. See


I have a 13 year old that keeps me in check.:yes:


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

just a beginner here, so bear with me please,

If I can do it,
anyone can do it.

Dropped out @16 to do everything bad.
One saving grace was a friend and his family that liked me enough to help me learn the trade.
Made a great impression on me.
Enough to try and let the skills I was learning to reflect goodness in my life.
I have no idea how I made it. I should be dead.
Drywall chose me too.
I am now nearing 50 with over 30 years experience.
I took over 350 hours college courses recently,
and have already made 2K off my new knowledge.
If we were talking strictly about making choices in life,
I stand by my assertion that school will only help you.
Who cares where you come from?
Apply some of that insane energy to making a project of your career.
Get certified and licensed in as much crap as interests you.
You ain't gotta take university level courses.
Take plan reading or construction management.
You have more time to start making great decisions, 
make one today.
Even just a friggin symposium on chupacabres will set a course.
OH well leave it to a reformed everything to start talking this way
later gator
charlie


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education." - Mark Twain


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Sniff sniff  I love ya man  waaaah.


 
Oh Crap Now you got me going, Pass the tissue would ya :whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> DWT is like a meeting place like a bar or a pub after work. It's a place where guys can gather and talk shop talk, and no one's going to tell them not to talk shop talk. And just like a bar, people will keep coming back to talk or not to miss out on what was said. But just like a bar/pub , some guys will sit at a table and talk all serious, While at another table you will hear laughter. Then some will sit and listen, and not say nothing at all.
> 
> But then there's that one guy who walks into the bar, who only wants to hear his songs played on the jukebox,the songs he thinks everyone else should like, and he wants to set the tone of the conversation, their always searching the room to see if there's a friend there who will join him. Then they always approach the table that's having the most fun, and always say "what are you laughing at ????""""
> 
> ...


 and there is those guys that are just plain dense, even without the beer, Ya know I am really sorry now that I even gave a single bit of advice here at all , seriously, I really just don't give a chit anymore. take what i say with a grain of salt and throw it in your beer, I found canza post very disrepectful in the first place, and all I was doing was being nice, so hey, here I am bent over for everyone to just Kiss My Azz! except for the captain, he got dentures and besides bout the only friend I got left, bye Take Care and have a merry little beer, and remember to sharpen those shears so you can shave the dancers before they get on stage,, ya know the 4 legged ones that go Baaa.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> and there is those guys that are just plain dense, even without the beer, Ya know I am really sorry now that I even gave a single bit of advice here at all , seriously, I really just don't give a chit anymore. take what i say with a grain of salt and throw it in your beer, I found canza post very disrepectful in the first place, and all I was doing was being nice, so hey, here I am bent over for everyone to just Kiss My Azz! except for the captain, he got dentures and besides bout the only friend I got left, bye Take Care and have a merry little beer, and remember to sharpen those shears so you can shave the dancers before they get on stage,, ya know the 4 legged ones that go Baaa.


 
Betterdrywall, I am sorry if i came accross as disrepectful, That was not my intent at all and i apoligise if it was :yes: So here man :drink: Pull up a chiar, Have a drink :thumbup1:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'M dense .. I'll be the first to admit it.:thumbsup:
,, BUT G/D I'm good at what I do.. :yes:We ,, ALL ,, picked are own path . If you had it to do over again ,,with what you know now ,,would you still be a taper??
I would. A better education I regret. ,,, But I would have still been a taper. I grew up below the poverty level [ dad always said that ,, but he was joking]
Good times/bad times,, That's construction.. I remember good Christmases ,, I remember Christmases that sucked .. [70s] . 
I have a 13 year old girl ,, top of her class ,,honor roll ,8th grade next year taking 10th grade English .The boy's getting close to honor roll [10] He tries really hard
.. My kids will go to collage . even if i have to sell my soul. ,, but me.. I do not regret my path. It's in my blood. When the kids are riding with me ,,and were driving anywhere through central VA. I can always point ,and say daddy worked on that house . ,,and that one , and that one..... 

jr. took in a trade that most give up on in the first week. this is not like any other trade,, It's drywall .you catch on or you don't .
when I was a kid one of dads g/s called me lighting , now I'm a hard rain at best. Jr. reminds me of those times. HARD WORK IS WHAT MAKES THE MAN!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Being old an over the hill,,, most of the other drywallers i know are also old and over the hill.

We seem to sit around and talk about how we "wished" we had went in a differant direction,,,

I take acception to that,,,,, I allways reply:

We come to work when we want to, we wear what we want to,, we listen to the music we want to, if we feel like it, we go home early if we want to,we use the brand of tools we want to,we take our shirts off if its too hot,we drink a beer at lunch if we want too,we tell the "boss" to f-off if they get to political correct with our job

To sum it up,,,,, very few have the freedom at work that we do,, that means something to me,,, sure, I'd like to make more money than I do,,, I appreciate haveing the freedom that few have these days!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> and there is those guys that are just plain dense, even without the beer, Ya know I am really sorry now that I even gave a single bit of advice here at all , seriously, I really just don't give a chit anymore. take what i say with a grain of salt and throw it in your beer, I found canza post very disrepectful in the first place, and all I was doing was being nice, so hey, here I am bent over for everyone to just Kiss My Azz! except for the captain, he got dentures and besides bout the only friend I got left, bye Take Care and have a merry little beer, and remember to sharpen those shears so you can shave the dancers before they get on stage,, ya know the 4 legged ones that go Baaa.


Now see, I got a chuckle out of that post, it was a good one:thumbup:

Just sit down and have another beer Betterdrywall, we will even try to get you a Canadian ripper, they take the "G" string off up here, meaning you get to see their beaver:yes: Everyone was talking about education and learning , so to me, people yakking about other stuff, you get to learn other things other than drywall, even what peoples character is like. If I remember right, you said you have takin it upon your self to look after your father, you said it was hard on you, but you were getting to know your father better. That's a man of good Character right there in my books.

So you may as well stick around on DWT, gives you and some of us something to do at night. Maybe kick some sheep in the balls, so you can see the kiwi's do this 

sometimes we bicker at each other, just like at work, but we always get the job done, so don't be quitting the site betterdrywall. I know you would be a good guy to sit down and have a beer with in real life.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> when I was a kid one of dads g/s called me lighting , now I'm a hard rain at best. Jr. reminds me of those times. HARD WORK IS WHAT MAKES THE MAN!


I knew a bloke they called lightning. You should have seen him with a hammer, he couldnt hit the same spot twice.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I knew a bloke they called lightning. You should have seen him with a hammer, he couldnt hit the same spot twice.:whistling2:


Hammers are for framers. I use a hatchet . one end for making money..
The other end for collections .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I again notice just a little fun being poked at each other again which can be fine , but lets remember some may take it personal to have such outward attacks. Lets just hope that we all can take a little badmouthing in good faith and move on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Smisner50 said I have a big belly belt the other week
















Smisner50.........................................................................:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> I'M dense .. I'll be the first to admit it.:thumbsup:


 Join the club...I'm as thick as blonde with a rubiks cube :yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's Funny:lol::lol:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> I again notice just a little fun being poked at each other again which can be fine , but lets remember some may take it personal to have such outward attacks. Lets just hope that we all can take a little badmouthing in good faith and move on.


 Okay,,, if its any help to anyone,,,,, just jump in and let me have it,,, I'm too old and inebrated to take it personal,,!!!!

Cause no matter how good we get at this,,, the girls are STILL gonna go out with the GC's, cause they make ALL the money!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That cheap beer Is gonna kill ya Capt. [omb]
There ,,How's that?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Okay,,, if its any help to anyone,,,,, just jump in and let me have it,,, I'm too old and inebrated to take it personal,,!!!!


:happybday: :rockon: :clover: :clap: :notworthy:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Okay,,, if its any help to anyone,,,,, just jump in and let me have it,,, I'm too old and inebrated to take it personal,,!!!!
> 
> Cause no matter how good we get at this,,, the girls are STILL gonna go out with the GC's, cause they make ALL the money!!!!!!


Ill jump in
It's good that your on this site, you call it like you see it, which stirs debate and gets people posting. So that allows me to sit back and tell sheep jokes:whistling2:. Which got me to thinking, I thought I would start telling Goat jokes instead.......... As in OLD goat jokes

And in case it is your birthday (Justme had a birthday smiley in his post) Then happy Birthday you old goat, Don't forget to keep the brake on your wheel chair when you go out celebrating


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

How'd you know about the cheap beer????? I have 25 gals of plum wine cooking off right now,, it should come off at 15%,,, I call it PD(pantie droppers)

Its not my birthday, I was shocked back to life in Dec,

And I'm going out tomarrow to look for maple leaf toilet paper,,,,, goat jokes!!!!!,,,,,, You've gone too far this time,,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> How'd you know about the cheap beer????? I have 25 gals of plum wine cooking off right now,, it should come off at 15%,,, I call it PD(pantie droppers)
> 
> Its not my birthday, I was shocked back to life in Dec,
> 
> And I'm going out tomarrow to look for maple leaf toilet paper,,,,, goat jokes!!!!!,,,,,, You've gone too far this time,,


I've read all your post.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> How'd you know about the cheap beer????? I have 25 gals of plum wine cooking off right now,, it should come off at 15%,,, I call it PD(pantie droppers)
> 
> Its not my birthday, I was shocked back to life in Dec,
> 
> And I'm going out tomarrow to look for maple leaf toilet paper,,,,, goat jokes!!!!!,,,,,, You've gone too far this time,,


Wow you get to use toilet paper,,,,, we all use maple leaves up here in Canada:whistling2:


----------

